
How did you learn to build your first software? - jacksng
Share your experience here. What did you build? And how did you learn to build?
======
robotichead
Sounds silly but it was on a calculator using basic. It was an old CASIO
PB-100.

I had a book that taught me how to program it, eventually I made an organiser
that was password protected, and a slot machine.

~~~
jacksng
I am a no code founder who had some success. Now, I am thinking of learning
how to code and to build some real SaaS products. Any advice on where and how
I can go about learning?

~~~
robotichead
These are in no order.

\- Start small. Build many small things fast.

\- Pick a framework that you like - my two recommended are either Laravel
(php) or Django (Python). If you wanted to build something in C++ then I would
recommend Qt Framework

\- Depending how you learn, you can easily find documentation, YouTube videos,
courses etc on nearly every single language.

\- Go to meet ups - depending where you live you might have a meet up for web
development, or a meet up for a particular language you are trying to master.
Talking to people could help solve issues that you are experiencing

\- Persistence - it took me years to get where I am now. Even then I am not
quiet there yet and still have a lot more to learn myself. I have to
persistently teach myself new things to get ahead of the job market

~~~
jacksng
Thanks for the reply. I really appreciate it!

